# Goats milk lotion bar



## Galavanting Gifts (May 31, 2009)

I was just wondering, is there any such thing as a GM lotion bar, Gm whipped body butter, GM scrub?.
 The reason being is that I have 1 week left before a goat show that i've been asked to bring my soaps etc to but didn't just want to bring soap, does anyone have any ideas on what else I could take?


----------



## topcat (May 31, 2009)

Not sure how you would incorporate it into a bar, but I have heard of GM body butters, lotions and creams.  I read that you should stay under 14% GM (12% is better) for your liquid part and always add the correct preservative.

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (May 31, 2009)

I would be afraid milk in a scrub would sour.

You can get powdered goats milk & make milk baths or add it to bath bombs or bath salts.

I have seen lots of gaots milk lotion.

Here is a recipe for GM Body Butter, it's complex but you could simplify it.:
http://www.soapcrafters.com/node/218


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 31, 2009)

Thankyou ladies, your input is much appreciated, I will take a look at those suggestions and see what I can come up with.

Tabitha, I really liked that recipe, I will try see if I can get all the ingredients for it and give it a go.


----------



## LJA (Jun 1, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would be afraid milk in a scrub would sour.
> 
> You can get powdered goats milk & make milk baths or add it to bath bombs or bath salts.
> 
> ...



Am I nuts that this recipe scares me that there is no added preservative?
Other than that, I love the recipe.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2009)

Good point, I would ad a preservative for sure. I kinda view recipes just as starting points anyway.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 1, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Good point, I would ad a preservative for sure. I kinda view recipes just as starting points anyway.



Tabitha, could vitamin e oil be used? or would I need to use a different kind of preservative?


----------



## heartsong (Jun 1, 2009)

*x*

i am by no means an authority on lotion making, but i've used germaben-II in the past.

this might be useful:

www.lotioncrafter.com

you might email them with your question.  they've always been most helpful in the past.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 1, 2009)

dont know how you would do gm lotion bar, but lotion bars by themselves are awesome i do
3 oz beeswax, 3oz almond oil, 3 oz cocoa butter, melt together and pour into molds, done in a few hrs, try it!


----------



## justjen (Jun 1, 2009)

Do you use the lotion bar just like soap?


----------

